# Boots & Socks



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

My ice boots will need replaced this year. Looking to see what others wear. I've see guys wearing the military mickey mouse boots. I've never worn them , even when in south dakota in the Air Force. Who has them and how good do they work. Or chime in with what you wear to keep the toes warm on the ice.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Absolutely the best boot for warmth.Not the best if walking a lot as they are heavy.Your feet will NOT get cold though.Make sure you get genuine ones.There are knock offs out there.I can't remember the two main manufacturer names off the top of my head but I'm sure someone will chime in w/them.Get them if warmth is your biggest concern.You won't be sorry.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Stampede, loook on iceshanty.com there is a ton of info about mickey mouse boots. Like cajun said, make sure you get the real ones and not the knock offs.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Pete i got a weblink for the real ones at about the cheapest price around. Ill send it to you later when i get home.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Cool mark. I sent you a couple text yesterday. Wanted to make sure you got them.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I got mine from an army surplus store in akron. Definitely worth the money. I don't remember how much they were but I know they weren't crazy expensive like mucks or other quality name brands that cable's, gander, ect. carry. Call around. I'm sure you can find a decent price on them. I believe they run a size larger also. So if you wear 10s you would fit in 9s... if I'm remembering right.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Heads up for anyone wanting to buy bunny / mickey mouse boots. Checked military surplus stores in the area. Checked places on line. Sizes are limited and quantities. Found mine at C.C. Military. If your looking, buy now. Lot of places were out of stock on the original military style.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The cabelas trans Alaskan boots are awesome. They are light weight and ridiculously warm. Your feet will be so warm you will forget your on a block of ice. I had Mickey boots before but I threw them away after getting the Trans Alaskan boots. They are comfortable boots your feet will feel like they are on a heater all day it's truly amazing. They are more expensive but if you want comfortable, lightweight, and extremely warm boots then Trans Alaskan is my first choice.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Update on the bunny boots. Hard to find the right size. The cc military place notified me today, out of my size. Every place i found on line is out of most popular sizes. Guess i'll look at a different style. The trans Alaskan looks good. Kind of pricey. Anymore recommendations on boots?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Why is it when you walk into stores you can already find, thanksgiving stuff, christmas stuff. Fall/winter stuff but no one has winter/ice boots.!!
laynhardwood, i'm thinking or ordering the trans alaskan boot. How big did you go with them. One size over myour reg size?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

My second choice would be muck boots. You have a long time before those frigid temps are here. Maybe wait it out until you can find what you want? I didn't get the bunny boots. The regular Mickey's are more than enough imo. But... I'm in a shanty with a heater. My feet are still on the ice though...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I wear light weight mucks with cleats and wool socks while im hole hopping or walking to my spot. I keep the mickeys in the sled to put on once I get where im going to set up for a while.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Stampede said:


> My ice boots will need replaced this year. Looking to see what others wear. I've see guys wearing the military mickey mouse boots. I've never worn them , even when in south dakota in the Air Force. Who has them and how good do they work. Or chime in with what you wear to keep the toes warm on the ice.


I owned a pair of the white "Mickey Mouse" boots back in the late 70's and would never knock them, they are amazing warm, but I would not want to walk any distance thru snow in them today in my mid 50's... I would certainly die. I now own three pairs of Gortex boots, a pair of 400 gram Thinsulate Wolverines that are my everyday winter shoe as I'm in and out and all over and might have to walk thru about anything. A pair of 800 gram Irish Setters that I wear for hunting, ice fishing, or anything outside that will have me somewhat stationary, and a pair of 1200 gram Rockies that I wear only if I plan on standing still on snow or ice in subzero weather. I could throw all six of these boots in a bag and that bag would not weigh as much as one of the Mickey boots. For the two heavier insulated boots I wear a pair of my wife's knee high nylons (I know, right?) with a pair of wool socks over them. These are as warm of a combination as I can ever imagine needing and several Mfr.'s make Gortex boots with 2000 grams Thinsulate for the thin blooded types. If I ever find myself in the 1200 gram boots with cold feet it will be because I'm already dead.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

On the bunny boots. Make sure your socks are higher than the boot because that rubber catches your skin and it'll rub your leg raw if you walk enough. Definitely warm though!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm looking now while i got the money, ya know. Bunny's are out. Can"t find my size plus i hear more about problems walking in them. Out of what i see online , cabala's has a good looking selection.
Papawsmith, you might change your mind in a few years if you have to start the aspirin and fish oil. Blood gets a little thinner. Ok when your moving but the toes get a little colder when sitting. LOL


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I've had Military Mickey Mouse Boots most of my ice fishing life. I've owned the Black style for decades, but last year bought a pair of the White MM's. Very happy and satisfied with their quality, performance & durabilty.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Well i joined the crowd of mickey boot ownership because everyone else had them. I put them on, walked halfway out to the shop turned around and got my old pair. They are way to heavy and clunky for me! I have a Cabelas pair now that are half the weight with 2000grams Thinsulate. Buddy who bought my mickeys also went with Cabelas Trans Alaska and loves those boots.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The trans Alaska are absolutely amazing I bought 2 pair just incase they stopped making them I like those boots that much.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

With the trans Alaskan, is there really three inch of soul. Your actually three inches taller? And there comfortable longer walks?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya it's true all of the above they are like feathers and super comfortable long walks are no problem


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Does anyone else have the same problem as me? I've tried many different boots including the black Mickey mouse and always wear wool socks, however my toes get frozen pretty quickly. This happens while fishing and hunting. Is it possible that my feet are too warm and sweating while I walk to the stand or drag the shanty across the ice? That's the only thing I could think of if they were sweating then when I sit down the sweat freezes into ice


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never had that problem


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It could also be loss of circulation if you wear several pairs of socks or tie your boots too tight. 

I used to always wear a couple pairs of wool and wool blend socks, thinking that it would combat the cold better while duck hunting or ice fishing. My feet would always end up freezing to the point of pain. Someone told me to try just one pair of socks and see if it helped. Now I have no issues. One pair of decent socks works better than two pairs at the same time ten fold. 

I do carry an extra dry pair usually. Sometimes a dry pair of socks can be a trip saver.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

That's a good thought I always tied them pretty tight trying to keep out snow and all. I'll have to loosen am up a bit and see if that does the trick


----------

